# Before Enlightenment



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2016)

Before Enlightenment, sweep dojo floors.
After Enlightenment, those mirrors could use some work as well.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 7, 2016)

Study astrophysics.  When you begin to understand how really really really really really really really really BIG the universe is, then the mundane bickering that goes on here at martialtalk, and in other parts of life, begin to seem pretty insignificant.

I would say that is about three steps toward enlightenment.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 10, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Study astrophysics.  When you begin to understand how really really really really really really really really BIG the universe is, then the mundane bickering that goes on here at martialtalk, and in other parts of life, begin to seem pretty insignificant.
> 
> I would say that is about three steps toward enlightenment.


Nihilism is beautiful.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Dec 10, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Before Enlightenment, sweep dojo floors.
> After Enlightenment, those mirrors could use some work as well.



Wax on, Wax off?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 11, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Before Enlightenment, sweep dojo floors.
> After Enlightenment, those mirrors could use some work as well.


Well, stop sweeping in the dark, and you'll notice the mirrors first off.


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 11, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Well, stop sweeping in the dark, and you'll notice the mirrors first off.



How did you find the broom in the first place?


----------

